# one of my favorite



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

let me know what you guys think.. these were pre wedding pictures..i did not charge ..she used these pics for the weddding  ..


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 5, 2012)

I like a good vignette but these are overboard.  I personally do not like either one.  They have potential but in #1, they're too far and the flash is too harsh on the wood rail.  Perhaps a tighter crop and a better post would have made it a better shot.
#2 suffers from motion blur and is badly underexposed, the dark vignetting only makes it worse.  Sorry, I'm just being honest, hopefully this helps.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2012)

The Beginner's forum description was changed, and hasn't been a C&C or photo sharing section for several weeks now. 

Which is why your thread got moved to one of the forums in the 'Photo Galleries- *Photos submitted by members for general display or critique.*" section of TPF.


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 5, 2012)

nicely done


----------



## MReid (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the price you charged was fair.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

lol...thanks mreid....i 'am not a pro ..learning as i go ...not perfect on a pros's eye ..but gotta say they were perfect on her eyes ..i am trying to find a balance on my editing and by reading all this i guess less is better..and yes i had issues with my flash that day ...lol.. one thing i dont do is use ap..i like to change it up to different setting to see what i get and learn from it ...thanks for the critique ...


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks at least someone liked it ....


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

KmH said:


> The Beginner's forum description waschanged, and hasn't been a C&C or photo sharing section for several weeksnow.
> 
> Which is why your thread got moved to one of the forums in the 'Photo Galleries- *Photos submitted by members for general display orcritique.*" section of TPF.


i 'am new here trying to find my way aaround..thanks for the info..i apreciate it


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't use ap? What's ap, and why do you choose not to use it?


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> I like a good vignette but these are overboard.  I personally do not like either one.  They have potential but in #1, they're too far and the flash is too harsh on the wood rail.  Perhaps a tighter crop and a better post would have made it a better shot.
> #2 suffers from motion blur and is badly underexposed, the dark vignetting only makes it worse.  Sorry, I'm just being honest, hopefully this helps.


the first was edited on lightroom....i wanted to make it lighter ..i was trying to get those awesome waves in the background .i will re edit most likely try to elimiate that lighting on the wood ...but i dont think they harsh..for my first pics ever first time using my canon rebel eos d1100 ..i think i did ok ...but thank for the critique i will keep that in mind


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> You don't use ap? What's ap, and why do you choose not to use it?


auto program ..


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> You don't use ap? What's ap, and why do you choose not to use it?


sorry forgot to answer ur question...i dont use auto program cause i want to learn what my camera is capable of..so if i always use auto program that like cheating myself to go the easy way out..lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2012)

So have you been using manual mode?


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> So have you been using manual mode?


yeah pretty much...can't really tell u what exact speed and mode i use ...i need to pay attention to that...lol


----------



## MReid (Apr 5, 2012)

Like your attitude.
Switch to using Aperture mode, Matrix or Evaluative metering and use the the exposure compensation dial until you learn your way around the camera a little better. Shooting Manual just makes it hard on you at this point.
Learn to use your blinkies and histogram so you are taking proper exposures at time of capture.

No shame in using Automatic modes either while you are learning to use the camera, some people stay there and are perfectly happy with their results.
The camera is a tool, use it in the manner that provides you with the best results.

Master basic exposure before you start messing with effects. Best of luck to you.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 5, 2012)

dphotography said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > So have you been using manual mode?
> ...



The camera saves this info in the file.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 5, 2012)

dphotography said:


> MReid said:
> 
> 
> > Like your attitude.
> ...



Use a tripod for night photos or you will have to jack up the ISO really high to do it handheld. What sort of night pics do you have in mind?


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> dphotography said:
> 
> 
> > MReid said:
> ...


the other night i was trying to catch some lighting ..the sky was beautiful ..but no luck ..not sure what pics i wanna take ..but i sure need the practice..any recommendations ...i dont have a tripod ..gues i need to buy one ..i just got the camera about a month ago


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't be sad that people don't like them.  That's what this forum is for.  We all just wanna help.  You'll never get any better if people lie to you and say they're great.  It looks like you shot these at a bad time of day.  You would have gotten great results with more light.  I hope I didnt' offend you


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking at your flickr pics, I think you need to study composition.  A lot of your pics are not cropped correctly. They cut off heads and things are off centered.  Look into the rule of thirds, it's not that you have to live by this but it'll help you go the right direction.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> Looking at your flickr pics, I think you need to study composition.  A lot of your pics are not cropped correctly. They cut off heads and things are off centered.  Look into the rule of thirds, it's not that you have to live by this but it'll help you go the right direction.


i didnt crop ..thats just the way i took the pics...lol....thats something i need to work on which is paying attention to detail when i am taking a pic..but none were cropped ..thanks


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 5, 2012)

dphotography said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at your flickr pics, I think you need to study composition. A lot of your pics are not cropped correctly. They cut off heads and things are off centered. Look into the rule of thirds, it's not that you have to live by this but it'll help you go the right direction.
> ...



again, framing is one area of opportunity.  you should be cropping almost all of your pics.  If you can't crop, you didn't leave yourself room when you shot the pic.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 5, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> Don't be sad that people don't like them.  That's what this forum is for.  We all just wanna help.  You'll never get any better if people lie to you and say they're great.  It looks like you shot these at a bad time of day.  You would have gotten great results with more light.  I hope I didnt' offend you


no worries ..i am not offended..thats why i am here and thats why i posted my pics.. every time i take a photo i learn from it  i get someone to look at them from there point of view i learn....and like a pro told me one time ..ur vision is ur vision u could do better but dont let any one take ur vision away ...its all about learning right know


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 5, 2012)

very nice   You might have inspired me to post one of my "first" pics.  lol


----------



## virustai (Apr 5, 2012)

MReid said:


> Like your attitude.
> Switch to using Aperture mode, Matrix or Evaluative metering and use the the exposure compensation dial until you learn your way around the camera a little better. Shooting Manual just makes it hard on you at this point.
> Learn to use your blinkies and histogram so you are taking proper exposures at time of capture.
> 
> ...



AGREED!!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Apr 5, 2012)

Ap is actually not auto program, it stands for aperture priority.  I believe E or Easy would be auto mode on your camera.  Ap is actually a great mode to start with.  The aperture is the size of the whole letting light in.  One of the things that size of hole affects is how blurry your foreground and background are.  It takes a long time to figure it all out there's no rush to have it figured out overnight.  I suggest you use Ap and Tv until you really get a better understanding.  Tv would control shutter speed which will stop movement if necessary or blur water motion if desired...  When you start out you tend to over edit photos, I still do it.  One day you will learn to use selective color and then everything you do will have selective coloring until your realize how tacky it is.  It's a learning process...


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2012)

shootermcgavin said:


> Ap is actually not auto program, it stands for aperture priority.  I believe E or Easy would be auto mode on your camera.  Ap is actually a great mode to start with.  The aperture is the size of the whole letting light in.  One of the things that size of hole affects is how blurry your foreground and background are.  It takes a long time to figure it all out there's no rush to have it figured out overnight.  I suggest you use Ap and Tv until you really get a better understanding.  Tv would control shutter speed which will stop movement if necessary or blur water motion if desired...  When you start out you tend to over edit photos, I still do it.  One day you will learn to use selective color and then everything you do will have selective coloring until your realize how tacky it is.  It's a learning process...



Look at your camera. It's M, Av, Tv, P (Manual, Aperture value, time value, program) on Canon, and M, A, S, P on Nikon (Manual, Aperture, Shutter, Program). Nowhere is there any reference to "AP" being for 'aperture priority.'


----------



## kundalini (Apr 5, 2012)

MReid said:


> Switch to using Aperture mode, Matrix or Evaluative metering and use the the exposure compensation dial until you learn your way around the camera a little better. Shooting *Manual just makes it hard on you at this point*.


So all of us that started out with a manual only camera should have waited until recent times for the other shooting modes to be added before beginning our photography habit?   



Nothing wrong with any shooting mode you choose or get comfortable with.  As already said, in the beginning shoot a little fat so you can crop or adjust tilt without sacraficing the image too much.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Apr 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Ap is actually not auto program, it stands for aperture priority.  I believe E or Easy would be auto mode on your camera.  Ap is actually a great mode to start with.  The aperture is the size of the whole letting light in.  One of the things that size of hole affects is how blurry your foreground and background are.  It takes a long time to figure it all out there's no rush to have it figured out overnight.  I suggest you use Ap and Tv until you really get a better understanding.  Tv would control shutter speed which will stop movement if necessary or blur water motion if desired...  When you start out you tend to over edit photos, I still do it.  One day you will learn to use selective color and then everything you do will have selective coloring until your realize how tacky it is.  It's a learning process...
> ...



Thanks but when you are less of an amateur than me I'll be open ears.  Until then your pictures do plenty of talking.  Your comments usually bring nothing to the table.  I'd rather you ignore my posts just like I have yours since the beginning.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2012)

shootermcgavin said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > shootermcgavin said:
> ...



Well, that time is now, because I am a LOT less of an amateur than you. How's the 60D 18-270mm combo working out for you? Thanks for the kind words about my photos. I hadn't realized they were so vocal. 

The difference between your post and my post was that my post actually contained accurate information when referring to the mode dial.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 9, 2012)

To settle this: Canon EOS 1100D Operation and Controls | Photonary.com | Digital Photography Review | Digital Photo News | Cameras | Lens

Tyler, FTW.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 9, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> To settle this: Canon EOS 1100D Operation and Controls | Photonary.com | Digital Photography Review | Digital Photo News | Cameras | Lens
> 
> Tyler, FTW.


thanks for the link...lol....i know it was more to settle the other matter..lol...but thanks either way ...people here are very passionate about there work and knowledge ..thats a good thing ...:}


----------



## Granddad (Apr 9, 2012)

:lmao: Where's the playground supervisor when you need one?


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 10, 2012)

dphotography said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > To settle this: Canon EOS 1100D Operation and Controls | Photonary.com | Digital Photography Review | Digital Photo News | Cameras | Lens
> ...



No problem  Lots of good info on there, in addition to proving a point lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 10, 2012)

dphotography said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > So have you been using manual mode?
> ...



Exif data shows both of these shot in Easy (Night) Program mode.... so you must use it occasionally then!  

Oh.. and a personal pet peeve.. is the use of texting language in posting. U and UR!  It makes you look illiterate, unprofessional and lazy....


----------



## dphotography (Apr 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> dphotography said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



well i'am not to worried what people think..i know who i'am don't feel the need to impress anyone...so* u *could think i am lazy ,unprofessional, and illiterate...*UR * OPINION *UR*PET PEEVE.... have an awesome day


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 10, 2012)

dphotography said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > dphotography said:
> ...



OP, go back and read your post in the beginner forum about how discouraging this place is. Perhaps if you took the time to take yourself seriously, you'd be taken seriously by others.


----------



## Granddad (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry OP, but there are a LOT of people out there in the real world who are mildly annoyed with text speak and will think less of you for your use of it in public forums, even though they don't say anything to you about it. That may not worry you in the least and you may think they are old fashioned pedants; however, you need to bare in mind that some of those people, especially older people who've worked hard at spelling and grammar and risen in the business world by dint of their work, may be potential customers or employers and their reaction to your cool spelling could cost you jobs. If you don't want work from those people, that's fine.

This isn't intended as criticism, just as a reality check. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 10, 2012)

Granddad said:


> Sorry OP, but there are a LOT of people out there in the real world who are mildly annoyed with text speak and will think less of you for your use of it in public forums, even though they don't say anything to you about it.



The smarter you LOOK, the more help you'll get.
The more effort it appears you put into your post, the more effort people put into their responses.

Otherwise, the ignore list is a nice feature. 
A simple reminder to not bother.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> dphotography said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



No offense but it's highly annoying when people express their frustrations about text typing.  The last time I checked, this was a photography forum, not an English Teacher forum.  If you can understand what the person is saying, who cares if they use "ur" instead or your.  
Now if every single word is abbreviated, I'll just skip that thread and move on to the next.  But that's just me.


----------



## MTVision (Apr 10, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:
			
		

> No offense but it's highly annoying when people express their frustrations about text typing.  The last time I checked, this was a photography forum, not an English Teacher forum.  If you can understand what the person is saying, who cares if they use "ur" instead or your.
> Now if every single word is abbreviated, I'll just skip that thread and move on to the next.  But that's just me.



It doesn't really bother me either but not everyone grew up with text "speak" as a second language. I'm not that old but texting didn't exist when I was in high school so I can see how it would/could bother some people. The U and UR thing doesn't bother me but the huge block of text separated by ...... Is a little annoying.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 10, 2012)

... I see I am the topic of this forum of pros .. Very nice. Thanks for taking your time to talk and read all my threads. When you made me the topic wether good or bad that means no one will forget me. So I take no offense bring it cause I don't run easy


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 10, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > dphotography said:
> ...



We will have to agree to disagree on that one! *

"not an English Teacher forum."*??? hahaha... good one! I assume you meant a grammar or literacy forum?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> No offense but it's highly annoying when people express their frustrations about text typing.  The last time I checked, this was a photography forum, not an English Teacher forum.  If you can understand what the person is saying, *who cares if they use "ur" instead or your*.
> Now if every single word is abbreviated, I'll just skip that thread and move on to the next.  But that's just me.


I do, for one; based on other posts in this thread, it would seem that I'm not alone.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > No offense but it's highly annoying when people express their frustrations about text typing.  The last time I checked, this was a photography forum, not an English Teacher forum.  If you can understand what the person is saying, *who cares if they use "ur" instead or your*.
> ...


close or lock this thread and all my other threads. and i will spell however i want . no me importa lo que pienses.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


What reaction you are looking for .


----------



## kundalini (Apr 11, 2012)

dphotography said:


> .... and i will spell however i want .


... and summarily dismissed with your current attitude.



If English is not your first language, you may wish to refer to these websites to improve you communication skills. dictionary.com and thesaurus.com


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

tirediron said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > No offense but it's highly annoying when people express their frustrations about text typing.  The last time I checked, this was a photography forum, not an English Teacher forum.  If you can understand what the person is saying, *who cares if they use "ur" instead or your*.
> ...


and you think i am gonna be all smiles and happy when people are picking at things that i'am not here for .Do you really think i care what you think or anyone else thinks about my grammar. Do you think i'am gonna take any type of critique from someone who can handle them self as an adult .I prefer to have bad grammar than be a miserable person that has nothing better to do than to pick on people. shame on you and your behavior and everyone who agrees with you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

dphotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > LuckySe7en said:
> ...



I kinda figured you'd take critique from someone who can handle themselves as an adult... Are you looking for critique from children? Am I missing something?


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> dphotography said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


i meant can't ...wow.. let the entertainment begin .i'am amazed at the people on here.... bullies behind there comp.ANYONE ELSE


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

dphotography said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > dphotography said:
> ...



You do realize because of the questions I asked in my previous post that spelling and grammar is quite important when trying to convey something, right? Firefox and Chrome automatically check spelling, but won't find grammatical issues like that. They may be worth a shot. Just trying to help.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

The biggest problem isn't flawed grammar or spelling, OP. It's the fact that you don't give two squirts of piss about how you're being perceived.



> and i will spell however i want



Little nuggets like that prove it.

Just slow down, just a little tiny bit. Use periods instead of ellipses (... that thing). It's really hard to read something that has all that extra nonsense going on. "You" is only two extra letters than "u" and easier to read. 

If you really want to get the critiques you are asking for, you'll take the advice offered on this and your other threads. If you care, we will care. If you don't care, why should we bother?


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> The biggest problem isn't flawed grammar or spelling, OP. It's the fact that you don't give two squirts of piss about how you're being perceived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty hard to care when u have people picking on you .I wont be posting anymore allot people have made this a very bad experience .pretty sad i thought i could get well informed here and get help when i needed it. BUT IF YOU WANNA BE BULLIED AND TREATED LIKE YOUR LESS OF THE PERSON THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE .and yes i used all caps .


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm only gonna rate that about a 6 on the "**** you guys I'm outta here" post scale.  Not enough buildup, not enough payoff, not enough emotion.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Is there an emoticon for throwing in the towel?

Because I am.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously does anyone think I am gonna be ok with any of you picking on my grammar . When yesterday I was called illiterate and everyone was ok with that and cheering on .


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

dphotography said:
			
		

> Seriously does anyone think I am gonna be ok with any of you picking on my grammar . When yesterday I was called illiterate and everyone was ok with that and cheering on .[/QUOTE
> Correction : not everyone


----------



## mc1979 (Apr 11, 2012)

TPF is like the daytime soap opera "Days of Our Lives", you can quit watching that show for 2 years and start back and pick up pretty much where you left off! 

I've not been around in a while, only thing that has changed is Tirediron and KMH are moderators now, LOVE IT! haha I've missed this place.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 11, 2012)

Hint:  It isn't the grammar per se, it's the I don't give a **** attitude.  The grammar is just the catalyst of the attitude.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

OK, last comment, OP.

I can say that I haven't read all of the comments in the other threads, and I'm sure some people were "picking on you" as you put it. I am really not trying to do that, and most of what I read doesn't seem to be that way either. I think the illiteracy comment was taken out of context, for what it's worth. I don't believe you are illiterate, but I do think you could spend a little more time attempting to type like an adult, and not some 16 year old on an iPhone. The more effort you put into posts, the more effort that will be put into the critiques.

I sincerely hope you can take this at face value; there's no sarcasm or snark in this comment. Improve the way you post and ask questions, and I guarantee that the responses will increase and improve in quality in turn.


----------



## MTVision (Apr 11, 2012)

I really don't think they were calling you illiterate per se. Which obviously you aren't illiterate since you can read and write. That 8 million page post yesterday did have some good information in there. The people that spend a lot of time on here helping people want their effort to be worth it. They don't want to waste their time on people who can't put a little effort into it. Not everything in that other thread was directed at you. You kind of opened a can of worms with that thread when you voiced your opinion so everyone else voiced theirs but a lot of those opinions weren't at anyone in particular. 

This thread - yes some people don't like it when people post like they are texting. They just want people to make a little effort. Spelling mistakes happen to everyone but it can make it confusing for some - but whatever its human error. 

Seriously though, you can learn so much here - so don't leave. Ignore the snarky comments that don't pertain to photography if you don't like them. Tirediron and cgipson are both really great people full of helpful information that they give away freely - its a give and take thing though.


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

No need


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok I lied.

Now I'm actually irritated by you, OP. Blaming poor grammar on a rough child hood? That is the biggest load of BS I have ever heard. 

There's really nothing else I can say at this point that won't get me banned, so I'm just going to (and you should take note) put you on my ignore list. 

PS- that last comment just shows that your previous posts were done in laziness. The above, while not perfect, is 203974349086730458 times easier to read. Keep up the improvement. Sorry I won't be able to follow and provide any further advice for you.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 11, 2012)

> The speed bumps in the road of life are ment to slow u down, not to stop you completely


Hmmm, let's see if this is more appropriate.........

*The speed bumps in the road of life on TPF are meant to slow you down, not to stop you completely.*


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 11, 2012)

Isn't this a photography forum here people? Stick to answering simple questions. This is not a forum for pretentious, egotistic,  halfwit bullies! Shut the hell up and get back to photography! So sick of this ****! I came here to glean what I can from those who know more than me. Instead I see post from morons who care more about the injustice of misusing the English language than real issues. Put half of that energy you do to pissing and moaning about other people's weakness and place it into caring about REAL issues like child abuse/world hunger. 

Get a life and just shut up!


----------



## mishele (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> Isn't this a photography forum here people? Stick to answering simple questions. This is not a forum for pretentious, egotistic,  halfwit bullies! Shut the hell up and get back to photography! So sick of this ****! I came here to glean what I can from those who know more than me. Instead I see post from morons who care more about the injustice of misusing the English language than real issues. Put half of that energy you do to pissing and moaning about other people's weakness and place it into caring about REAL issues like child abuse/world hunger.
> 
> Get a life or get laid, just shut up!


----------



## MTVision (Apr 11, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:
			
		

> Isn't this a photography forum here people? Stick to answering simple questions. This is not a forum for pretentious, egotistic,  halfwit bullies! Shut the hell up and get back to photography! So sick of this ****! I came here to glean what I can from those who know more than me. Instead I see post from morons who care more about the injustice of misusing the English language than real issues. Put half of that energy you do to pissing and moaning about other people's weakness and place it into caring about REAL issues like child abuse/world hunger.
> 
> Get a life or get laid, just shut up!



^^^ that's real mature


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 11, 2012)

Aren't personalities fun?


----------



## IByte (Apr 11, 2012)

Can you pass the popcorn


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is getting interesting


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

I think OP hairflipped. Fun's probably over...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 11, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Aren't personalities fun?



That's why it's nice to have more than one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Apr 11, 2012)

dphotography said:


>



Thank you much 8).  That is a nice avatar Dphoto, what place is that?


----------



## dphotography (Apr 11, 2012)

IByte said:


> dphotography said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That is Mayport Naval Station. I took that picture with my iphone .


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm I say that is a very good practice spot.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


----------

